# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Папины дочки

## Sanych

*Папины дочки*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Юмористический квест в стиле "поиск предметов". Игра по мотивам телесериала. Помогите папиным дочкам управиться с делами, найдите потерянные вещи и решите головоломки. Наведите порядок в доме — Васнецовы скажут вам спасибо!

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Кто играл, отпишитесь как игра??

----------

